# Guy into texting



## Doya G (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys!

i have this guy who have approached me in FB.

all we've been doing lately, is texting and have chatted about twice on msn.

i met the guy , we saw each other and talked.

now i've been trying to get him to call. i actually hinted it big time while txting. he says he would, i dont need to tell him to do so.

now i dont want to be the one to initiate the calling process. i want him to do that. so i've been waiting for weeks and all he does is text.

i stopped texting him so he would pick up that phone, but all he did was just txt "where are you?" more than once, that i just gave in in the end and txted back.

wat more can i do? its been 2 months now, and as much fun is texting, i dont find that the relationship is progressing..

am i being a chic and worrying so much? should i just leave it, and if its meant to be, it would happen?

he really sounds like a decent guy and i do like him.


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like he is addicted to texting and has issues dealing with people in person or via the phone... this is 2010.... I would give him a call and if that doesn't start anything... delete him from your contact list.....


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I must say this is strange. I am a texter. I will admit. I largely prefer to text and chat on MSN, FB etc than call. BUT, that is will the general public. If I am interested in someone, I don't mind them calling. I would actually love that. I think you should give him a call, see how that turns out. Keep us posted


----------



## chevychick (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds a little creepy I'm not gonna lie...especially when he asked "where are you?" when you hardly even know him. I say if you think its worth getting to know him, just call him. Maybe hes at work a lot and cant talk or something but if you try calling several times and he just texts...then I would stop talking to him. The world is crazy these days and you never know...


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 29, 2010)

If he calls you, I would assume that his phone number will be displayed, or at least traceable.

Maybe that is why he is so resistant to contacting you by phone.

Listen, if you want him to call - leave a number where you can be reached. And tell him that you aren't texting anymore until he calls you.

This will "force his cards" and you will soon learn if he is indeed an honourable man.


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If he calls you, I would assume that his phone number will be displayed, or at least traceable.Maybe that is why he is so resistant to contacting you by phone.

Listen, if you want him to call - leave a number where you can be reached. And tell him that you aren't texting anymore until he calls you.

This will "force his cards" and you will soon learn if he is indeed an honourable man.

Agreed!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 30, 2010)

Call him! You're a big girl, pick up the phone and call! In the year 2010, where women get to choose their path in life, they can call a man.


----------



## Doya G (Sep 30, 2010)

i do have his number. and he has mine (that's how we texting)

he gave me his number when the whole msn thing didnt work.

to get him to call, i ignored his txts, so he sent one txt after another, in the end i told him, i was busy and was low on credit.

so he sent a txt giving me his office number. :|

anyhoo... thanks all for our replies! i will keep you posted.

i know its 2010 and i can call, but am being stubborn, and want him to start first.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tell him you ran out of texts and to not text because of that. lol Otherwise if he doesnt call then I would just dump. If hes interested I think he would make an effort to call. Call me old fashioned but I make my bf call me. I hate this texting BS. lol


----------



## Doya G (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ i think am old fashioned as well.

i think its lazy for him to just text or whatever.

i believe if he is super interested, he'd call.. right?


----------



## Darla (Oct 1, 2010)

only sending texts sounds kind of loser-ish


----------



## lolaB (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ITA. If he can't pick up the phone to talk to you, he's a lame. Textual conversations are so junior high.


----------



## i-lovee-makeup (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think this is creepy, when I'm texting the guy I like and they ask to ring, I get quite nervous.

He might just really likes you and is nervous to get it wrong over the phone. When you're on the phone, the only sense you use is hearing, you can't see what is going on on the other end so for some people it can seem quite daunting.

He probably just doesn't want to get it wrong, don't push it, some people are just more into texting where they can think through what they're gonna say.

On the other hand, he may be acting like something hes not and doesnt want to slip up on the phone:/


----------



## Doya G (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ i hear ya!

but i feel too old for this. it feels like high school to me.


----------



## MachineofGod (Oct 3, 2010)

Problems with social situations as Karren said; how was he in person? Was he fidgety? - Could be social anxiety? Or he thinks your hot as f*ck and gets shy around woman hes into?

Hiding something; Could he have a kid? Or worse a wife? Drugs and other illegal activities are highly doubtful as he would have a separate number.

Other: Indecisive man - again could relate to wife and kids?

Again "Where are you?" is not just creepy but probably shows how absorbed he is into his modern methods of communication such as text, FB etc and may quite possible spend most of his time/days sitting in front of a computer - this again may be the result of social anxiety? Or he may have possessive issues and I recommend staying clear.

I prefer calls any day as in person you can engage all of your senses such as sight, audio, body language etc, but with call you restrict that to just text and a voice whereas text is even more restricting and time can be spent to compose. Have you ever text a friend as a joke and they took it the wrong way as they didnt see it the same way because they read it with a different tone? If you get what I mean?

Personal story: When I first moved to England, well before I moved a met up with this girl and was kind of interested but wasnt sure about if she really was into me so i text her every once in a while and then I moved. I'm having the worst time of my life here. Anyway I felt so alone and nearly every nite she would call and that helped me get through big time. The only girl I've ever loved, and I ****ed it up.

I dont recommend that you force him to call as you may scare him if hes the timid type, call him and explain to him that you dont understand why he only texts then ask him if its because he is nervous or shy. If yes then sympathise with him and if not then ask him why then? If still no proper response, mention about the "where are you?" text and say if you want a relationship we need to start with honesty and go on to say that in all honesty you found that text a bit creepy as we only text and have met once.

Sorry forgot to add he may spend a lot of time at work in front of a computer with poor reception explaining why he gave an office number, the "where are you" text would explain - he make then also be a workaholic?


----------



## Doya G (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks alot guys.

its really great to read what other ppl think and hear about their experiences.


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


 I obviously don't know him, but you look around the same age as my little cousin. She has the same problem and I'll tell you what I told her. Guys would rather text because its easier to text multiple girls than it is to talk/take out multiple girls. I'm sorry if that's not what you want to hear. Even if he isn't like that, if its not progressing, don't waste your time.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't like talking on the phone. But if you do, and he doesn't, then end it.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 8, 2010)

I hate talking on the phone but sometimes you have to take things to the next level.

My opinion is that he's totally socially inept &amp;/or is happy with a text relationship.

Or he's got a girlfriend or wife which is why he gave you the office phone number.

I hope it's the first one, but even if it is, either way I think it might be a waste of time. Sorry to be so pessimistic.


----------

